# 225/65r17



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

Will they fit? I feel like they would.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...es&srccode=cii_17588969&cpncode=42-14500514-2


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

JWishnok said:


> Will they fit? I feel like they would.
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...es&srccode=cii_17588969&cpncode=42-14500514-2


I'm running Michelin X-ice in 225/55/R17 on my Eco wheels without a problem.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

They will probably fit but your speedo will be about 8% off.


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> They will probably fit but your speedo will be about 8% off.


I didn't think about that. We'll see if i get tires or not don't really need them.. Plus there happens to be a nice 87 camaro local....


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

JWishnok said:


> I didn't think about that. We'll see if i get tires or not don't really need them.. Plus there happens to be a nice 87 camaro local....


Nothing says fun like a camaro in the snow...
But seriously my 96 z28 was a fun car with that heavy ass lt1


----------

